# k7s5a instabil



## king_jo_baby (28. Februar 2003)

Hi Leute,
ich hab folgendes Problem

Wenn ich bei meinem mobo (ecs k7s5a) den FSB auf 133/133 hoschdrehe damit es meinen XP1700+ auch als diesen anerkennt hab ich sobald ich ein spiel starte nach wenigen minuten ein freeze...
ich hab gehört es soll dazu nen patch geben o.ä....
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen??? thx im vorraus


----------



## Jan Seifert (28. Februar 2003)

was für ram?


----------



## king_jo_baby (28. Februar 2003)

hab 512 mb infineon drin...
hat sich aber erledigt...hab einw enig im i-net gesucht und der grund war der passive chipsatskühler der nur mit >>>>DOPPELSEITIGEM KLEBEBAND<<<<   befestigt war...umd somit wurde nur die northbridge zu heiss
hab nen aktiven kühler drauf gehaun und nu läuft alles stabil...

trotzdem danke

mfg
kJb


----------



## Eyewitness (1. März 2003)

Hab zwar dasselbe Board mit demselben Proz, aber bisher keine Probleme. Und der passive Kühler reicht auch...


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. März 2003)

hab auch das gleich und bei mir war es der ram


----------



## Paule (2. März 2003)

nen passiver kühler würde es auch tun , mit ner guten wlp à la Arctic Silver III denke ich müsste das kein problem sein.....aber doppelseitiges klebeband frage ich mich echt , wie das da rankommt *gg* , hast du das mobo gebraucht gekauft ?


----------

